# Need Loving Home for Pet Pigeon!



## aallen (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello,
I am new to the group. I am looking to find a loving home for my pet pigeon "Merrimac". I rescued her as a hatchling in November 2005. I have had raised her and she is the love of my life. She has had four nestings and really needs to find a mate. I am having to relocate and unfortunately I will not be able to take her with me. I would like to see her either raised as a house pet or introduced to a flock. I let her out daily to fly for most of the day, except in the winter time. She has no fear of most things, so she would have to be watched around cats and dogs. She likes to ride on my German Shepherd's back. She also likes to ride on my head when I am mowing lawn. I am located in Boyd, Wisconsin. If interested, please contact me.

Have a wonderful day.
Audrey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Audrey,
It's really sad that you have to give Merrimac up. What is your deadline?


----------



## aallen (Jun 27, 2007)

I need to fine a home as soon as possible. My daughter is closing on her on July 31st.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re information*

I was wondering what type of bird is Merrimac. I recently have rescued a young male homer that seemed to come down from a storm but that was left crippled. He was left in bad shape but I managed to save his life. The irony is that I used to do this with my grandfather before his passing. We raised several homers and donated them to local racers who won prizes. Taking care of this bird though has brought me closer to my grandfather. What I have now is a small two story rabbit hutch for him with a flight cage that I am building for the backyard. The owner said that he was a racer and that he doesnt want a crippled bird so "killer" is now mine (killer because when i was taking care of him he used to peck at me because he just wanted to be left alone and i used to say take it easy killer ). 
Now he cant be let out and the racing term for him is a prisoner. He would be at deaths door if he got out and tried to return to a home loft that does not want him. I had to cut band him because of leg injury. He will stay in my basement during winters. And for some strange reason he flies and land on my arm so he is pretty tame now. The problem is I am not a pigeon. He needs a companion. I am in MIchigan and wondering if she is a homer if you could ship her here?

If not i wish you well on your search but be careful. When my grandfather passed and we were giving away his birds we had to watch out for the hunters. Be careful.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi, I was informed of your posting by Charis. My pet pigeon has been missing for almost three weeks and I am heartbroken. Like your Merrimac, he lived in the hourse during the night but was outside during the day where he could go into the barn. He used to go and visit the neighbors and everyone knew him. We were gone one day and when we came home, he wasn't there and hasn't returned since. I always knew it was possible that a hawk could get him but I just didn't want to lock him up all the time. Our dogs and cats and horses were used to him. H eloved to ride on the horse's backs. Anyway, it is possible that I might be able to provide a home for your girl. i would ahve to check with my husband. He loved and misses our Bird too, but not sure he, or me!, is ready for another one yet. And ours was male, guess I could learn about females. ANyway, keep me posted. Thanks, Sandy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure Merrimac could make the adjustment from a German Shepherd's back to a horse's back!  I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh this sounds wonderful. It sounds as though some prayers were answered.


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Still need a home?*

I just thought I would check and see if you were still looking for a home for your pidge. You haven't posted lately and I thought maybe you had found her a home. Just trying to keep in touch, so that if I can be of help, I will try to. Sandy


----------

